# Icon wars



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 9, 2007)

Ever wonder what happens on your computer after you fall asleep?

This small Flash video finally reveals what you were afraid to know.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 9, 2007)

That is cute.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 9, 2007)

Pretty funny.


----------



## sunset (Apr 10, 2007)

Busy little suckers, arent they? Cute!


----------



## momof5 (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, its been a while since I have seen that one.

Sort of reminds me of the kids when you arne't looking! LOL


----------



## ThatLady (Apr 11, 2007)

:hide:

There's a war going on in my computer room while I'm sleeping! Not only that, but that little ugly devil critter is winning! Now, I've got to stay up all night to keep things under control! :rules:


----------



## momof5 (Apr 11, 2007)

ThatLady said:


> :hide:
> 
> There's a war going on in my computer room while I'm sleeping! Not only that, but that little ugly devil critter is winning! Now, I've got to stay up all night to keep things under control! :rules:


LOL! that ugly little thing is Linux, a different operating system. And always in war with Microsoft, so that is most likely what started the icon war thing!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 11, 2007)

No. Actually, I believe it's Diablo, an online computer game (RPG) popular with high school students.


----------



## ThatLady (Apr 12, 2007)

:mutter: :grumble: :mutter: Derned gamers!


----------



## momof5 (Apr 12, 2007)

ThatLady said:


> :mutter: :grumble: :mutter: Derned gamers!



LOL!

Heh, shows how much I know about games eh doc?


----------



## ladylore (Oct 17, 2008)

This is halarious. :lmao:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 17, 2008)

He he. I never saw that before. Or it was before I had high speed internet.


----------



## white page (Oct 18, 2008)

:computer:  that's just too funny !


----------

